

Ask HN: Get options/stocks/futures market feed via API? - curiousjorge

What free or paid API provider lets me stream derivatives and stock prices for my web application?<p>Basically I want to build a simple options profit calculator with real time. I might use Meteor.js
======
yermak
Something like this ...
[http://www.xignite.com/Products/](http://www.xignite.com/Products/)

